# My BNR Tune



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey does he have a Tune for a Mustang EcoBooooooooooost ...yeah I know ....IT's a FORD ............................


----------



## kprice8 (May 28, 2015)

GM Product only as of now, from what I know.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't have a tune for them yet, but I do have the capability of tuning it with HPTuners. I'd be up for it if you want to try. I've done a few Dodge Challengers and a few Mustang GTs, but no ecoboost stuff yet. I am trying to become a COBB dealer so I can custom tune ecoboost with their stuff.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Good to see another 2015 with a tune.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nothing to decide Merf. Just get it


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

iKermit said:


> Nothing to decide Merf. Just get it


Oh the decision isn't whether to get the tune or not, it's which tune to get. :blush:


----------



## kprice8 (May 28, 2015)

BNR or bust. You won't regret it. 

Link's in my Sig.


----------

